# Verschenke verwertbare Notebook Komponenten



## GfYGrizzly (11. April 2013)

Hey,
Also ich habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen alten HP Pavillion dv5 aufgrund von Bildschirmproblemen auseinander genommen. Da ich mir schon einen neuen Laptop für unterwegs gekauft und einen Desktop PC für zuhause habe, würde ich noch intakte Teile bei Interesse kostenlos weitergeben.
Unter anderem wären da zu nennen ein CD/DVD Laufwerk, Lüfter, Ram (4GB) und das Mainboard. Wie bei diesem Modell üblich natürlich mit onboard Graka etc..
Natürlich weit von hoher Leistung entfernt, aber ich weiß das ich sie definitiv nicht weiterverwenden werde und für potentielle Bastler oder jmd mit einem defekten Laufwerk/Ram könnte das ja interessant sein.

mfG Grizzly.!

EDIT: Netzteil ist natürlich auch vorhanden.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

Willst Du das nicht doch richtig verkaufen? So 10-15€ fürs RAM, nen 10er fürs Laufwerk usw sind doch sicher drin, und auch Display, Netzteil, Akku usw. sind sicher begehrt insbesondere für user, die ebenfalls ein Modell aus der Reihe haben und Ersatzteile suchen.

Und wegen Porto: vlt nenn mal die Region, in der Du wohnst, so dass evlt auch Selbstabholer in Frage kommen


----------



## Enisra (11. April 2013)

*hust* naja Herb, die Region steht da, auf HD verweiß -> Nordbaden, Südhessen und die Palz


----------



## GfYGrizzly (11. April 2013)

Prinzipiell könnte ich auch den Rest wie Bildschirm etc. anbieten, nur kann ich bei den Teilen die ich nicht oben aufgelistet habe nicht 100%ig für die einwandfreie Funktionalität garantieren und dafür möchte ich dann auch kein Geld verlangen.!
User die tatsächlich an Ersatzteilen für besagtes Modell interessiert sind können mich ja einfach per PN für Einzelheiten anschreiben. Ich denke das macht die Sache nicht so kompliziert.
Für das Porto würde ich natürlich Rückerstattung verlangen!
Aber alle die im Umkreis Heidelberg wohnen können natürlich auch gerne vorbei kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> *hust* naja Herb, die Region steht da, auf HD verweiß -> Nordbaden, Südhessen und die Palz




Hätt ja auch Hildesheim, Hilden, HollanD oder so sein können...  


@Grizzly: ich hab mal "verschenke" im Titel zugefügt, vlt finden sich dann eher Leute, die die nette Geste in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## GfYGrizzly (11. April 2013)

@Herbboy vollkommen einverstanden hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können danke!


----------



## Nanni96 (24. April 2013)

Hi, wäre an dem CD/DVD laufwerk interressiert.
also wenn es noch verfügbar ist, dann nimm ich es gerne.


----------



## eXitus64 (29. April 2013)

hallo. um was für ram handelt es sich? ich wollte noch mein 3-4 jahre altes uni- notebook aufrüsten (msi x340)


----------



## GfYGrizzly (30. April 2013)

Nanni96 schrieb:


> Hi, wäre an dem CD/DVD laufwerk interressiert.
> also wenn es noch verfügbar ist, dann nimm ich es gerne.


Ist noch da. 

@eXitus Hab dir ne Pn geschrieben.!


----------



## Spassbremse (30. April 2013)

@Enisra: Naja, streng genommen ist "HD" ja "nur" das Kennzeichen von Heidelberg und Rhein-Neckar-Kreis - das das einem "Kölsche Jung" wie unserem Herbie nix sagen muss, hat er ja schon hinreichend bewiesen; Weinheim  - das übrigens auch "HD" als Kennzeichen führt - sagt(e) ihm ja auch nichts.  

Für einen "Außerbadischen" also u. U. schwer einzuordnen. 

@topic: Schöne Aktion vom Threadstarter.


----------



## GfYGrizzly (13. Mai 2013)

Nuja anscheinend haben die Interessenten ihr Interesse verloren. Also sollte das Zeug iwer haben wollen dann bitte JETZT melden. Sehr viel länger werde ich nicht mehr warten.


----------



## eXitus64 (13. Mai 2013)

ihc melde interesse an ram und mainboard


----------



## GfYGrizzly (13. Mai 2013)

Kay. Willste auch noch den passenden Lüfter dazu? Wenn ich den n bissl sauber mache sieht der aus wie neu.. Naja vlt ein wenig gämmeliges "neu" aber in Anbetracht dessen das die Hersteller mittlerweile so dumm sind alles so zu entwerfen das man sonst fast nichts passendes findet außer die original Teile ist das vlt ganz praktisch..


----------



## eXitus64 (13. Mai 2013)

lüfter wäre mir egal. musst du nicht extra sauber machen


----------

